
The Unique Sound of the Cricket - tintinnabula
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2016/09/09/unique-sound-cricket/
======
PeterWhittaker
Paraphrasing: To think with just the mind, like a high note played on the
violin's E string, unsupported by the body, lacking resonance and depth.

Wow. Great (short) read.

